# Parity and method questions



## alexc (Nov 11, 2007)

I use the 3 cycle method for corners. I am still deciding whether to use M2 or TuRBo for edges. Which one does everybody think is faster? Also, if I end up using M2 for edges and I have an odd parity, as well as a 3 cycle corner parity, how would I handle that? :confused:


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 11, 2007)

First off, Welcome to the Forum. 
It seems that unless you become really comfortable with TuRBo, M2 will be faster. This is because you really don't need to think about what move you're doing. There's a parity fix that helps if you use R2, but since I use Pochmann's old corner method, I use Erik's fix. U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U fixes centers and switches UL and UB. By they way, where in PA do you live?


----------



## alexc (Nov 11, 2007)

Lancaster, Pennsylvania. Yes, I was on Erik's site and tried his parity algorithm when I encountered the odd parity and corner parity and I did notice that it switches edges UL and UB. So if I leave the corner parity as UFR and UBR and have an odd parity I could do Erik's alg and then fix the corners and the UL and UB edges as an R perm? I like that idea!


----------

